# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  أسرار جمال البشرة في الفواكه

## شمعة الظلام

*اسرار جمال البشرة في الفواكه* 

*أسرار جمال البشرة تكمن في الفواكه
* التفاح يرطب البشرة
* الليمون ينعش الشعر
* الفراولة لإزالة الكلف والنمش
* البرتقال يعزز المناعة ويحارب الجذور الحرة ويزيد نضارة البشرة 

تحلم كل سيدة بالحصول على بشرة نضرة وسليمة والخطوة الأولى لتحقيق هذا الحلم هي بما يتم تناوله من طعام فالحمية الغذائية وأسلوب الحياة يلعبان دورا محوريا وأساسيا في المظهر الجمالي و الطبيعي للبشرة.
ويعتقد الكثيرون إن إتباع الحميات الغذائية يساعد على اكتساب الجسم الرشيق والسليم والمتناسق دون تأثيره على أجزاء الجسم الأخرى.
بيد أن الحقيقية في أن الحمية تساعد جميع أجهزة الجسم الحيوية في الحفاظ على صحتها ونشاطها وشبابها ، أما سر جمال البشرة ونضارتها فهو نابع من تناول الفواكه ، فالفواكه كفيلة بان تضمن للإنسان البشرة السليمة والصحية .
وتحتوي الفواكه على عناصر غذائية مثل الفيتامينات والأحماض والإنزيمات الضرورية للحفاظ على صحة البشرة .
يقول أخصائيو التجميل إن لكل فاكهة وظيفة معينة ويمكن على المدى البعيد أن تحل مكان مستحضرات التجميل التي تنظف البشرة وترطبها فالتفاح يلعب دورا في ترطيب وإنعاش البشرة وله خصائص سحرية في معالجة مشكلات البشرة .
وينصح الخبراء بتنظيف البشرة بكوب من عصير التفاح لأنه يعمل على تنعيمه كما يستخدم كمنظف للفم وإذا غسل به الشعر فانه يمنع القشرة.
كما يؤكد خبراء التجميل بأن الليمون يعد من المنظفات الكلاسيكية التي تنعش البشرة والشعر حيث يمكن استخدام شرائح الليمون في تنعيم الأجزاء الخشنة من الجسم مثل الكوعين والركبتين ويمكن إضافة عصير الليمون إلى الشامبو لتحسين فروة الرأس وإنعاشها ومنع تشكل القشرة .
و يمكن للفراولة أيضا أن ترطب البشرة وتعالج مشاكل اختلاف الألوان فيها بسبب احتوائها على حمض الساليسالك المستخدم في اغلب مستحضرات التغلب على مشاكل الكلف وحب الشباب والتخلص من أثارها .
ويمكن استخدام الفراولة بخلط كوب منه مع ملعقة كبيرة من الكريمة الحامضة في قناع أسبوعي للبشرة .
ويمتلك الموز خاصية الترطيب العالية بسبب احتوائه على الدهون النباتية الطبيعية والبروتين حيث يمكن لجميع أنواع البشرة استخدامه ويمكن استخدام الموز على شكل أقنعة للوجه .
ويساعد الموز على علاج جفاف الشعر والبشرة الجافة إذ يعد من الفواكه الغنية بالبوتاسيوم والفيتامينات و يعمل أيضا كمرطب للشعر والبشرة وذلك بهرس حبة واحدة من الموز وفركها على الشعر وهو ما يزال رطبا وتركه لمده 30 دقيقة ثم غسله .
أما للوجه فيمكن خلط موزه واحده مع ثلاث ملاعق طعام عسل ودهن المزيج على البشرة لمدة 15 دقيقة ثم شطفها بالماء .
كما أن الماء يرطب البشرة وينقيها ويزيل السموم منها لذلك لا بد من شرب كميات كبيرة من الماء باستمرار والتركيز على تناول الأطعمة التي تحتوي على قدر كبير من فيتامين a, b, e لان للفيتامينات دورا مهما جدا في جمال البشرة وفي صحة فروة الرأس حيث أن فيتامين b مهم جاد لنضارة الجلد وله قدرة على إحياء خلايا البشرة ويمكن أن نجد هذا الفيتامين في البيض واللحوم الحمراء ، أما فيتامين a فيمنح الوجه رونقا خاصا ويساعد البشرة على التجدد كما يعطي أظافر متينة ، ونجد هذا الفيتامين في الزبد والجبن والكبد .
ويعد فيتامين e ضروريا لشباب البشرة كما أن له خصائص مرطبة وواقية من أشعة الشمس ، ويمكن الحصول على هذا الفيتامين من الزيوت لذلك عند إعداد السلطة يفضل اختيار زيت دوار الشمس أو الذرة أو الصويا.
ويمكن تناول ملعقتين كبيرتين من الشعير المسحوق مع اللبن قبل موعد وجبة الطعام بنصف ساعة لأنه يحتوي على قدر كبير من فيتامين e لكي يزيل آثار*

----------


## anoucha

مرسييييييييييي شمعة  :Icon30:  :Icon30:

----------


## samo

:Icon27:  :Eh S(9):

----------


## dr.amine1984

hankyoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooou

----------

